# If you could...



## The Sign Painter (Mar 14, 2010)

If you could live in any video game universe, where would you live, and why?

I would probably want to live in the Monster Hunter universe, as that would be awesome and scary at the same time.

Or Pokemon, but that would get boring after a while.


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 14, 2010)

Something like Harvest Moon probably.


----------



## Aliceinwonderlandgirl (Mar 14, 2010)

animal crossing so i could murder  nook


----------



## gerardo781 (Mar 14, 2010)

Zelda Universe.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 14, 2010)

Pokemon
Mushroom Kingdom
Animal Crossing


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 14, 2010)

pokemon
Animal crossing

But they both get boring after continuous play...


----------



## AndyB (Mar 14, 2010)

You say they'd get boring? Not really, as that would be your life then.
Like Pokemon, you'd be travelling, training, breeding etc. So it'd be more than just a handheld.


----------



## Vivi (Mar 14, 2010)

Animal Crossing, or Dali from FFIX.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 14, 2010)

Pok


----------



## Micah (Mar 14, 2010)

Either the Mushroom Kingdom (Isle Delfino especially)

OR

Tellius from Fire Emblem

OR

My town in Animal Crossing


----------



## Marcus (Mar 14, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> *Either the Mushroom Kingdom (Isle Delfino especially)*
> 
> OR
> 
> ...


This!

Or Pok


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Mar 14, 2010)

If games based of anime count then yugioh gx tag force 2 not 3 as that would be scary


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 14, 2010)

The Mushroom Kingdom. Or Hyrule.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 14, 2010)

Something like the Ordona Province in LoZ
Or Hyrule Castle Twilight-ified


----------



## OJ. (Mar 14, 2010)

Animal Crossing.


----------



## Princess (Mar 14, 2010)

Probably a LOZ level..

Anyone..


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 14, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Probably a LOZ level..
> 
> Anyone..


You get the bottom of the well with the dead hand.  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## KaEyes (Mar 14, 2010)

Kingdom Hearts
Who wouldn't want to chill with all yer favorite Disney characters?


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 14, 2010)

Pokemon, obviously.

Or Bad Company 2.  Think of it, endless war!  And you never die.


----------



## Miranda (Mar 14, 2010)

The Final Fantasy universe


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Mar 14, 2010)

Miranda said:
			
		

> The Final Fantasy universe


This!^

And also the galaxy from Super Mario Galaxy, and probably the Kingdom Hearts worlds as well. X3


----------



## 8bit (Mar 14, 2010)

Pokemon and The Legend Of Zelda


----------



## Yokie (Mar 15, 2010)

Mushroom Kingdom.


----------



## Tyrai (Mar 15, 2010)

Final Fantasy or Dragonball Z.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 15, 2010)

Braid universe or Pok


----------



## Nixie (Mar 15, 2010)

Hmm... Most likely AC... then Time travel back 50 years ago to Folsense <3 and maybe Moe land*?

* Don't worry if you have no clue what I'm talking about... XD


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 15, 2010)

Santa Destroy <3
and possibly be acquainted with Phoenix Wright and his associates and friends.


----------



## Conor (Mar 15, 2010)

Defiantly Pokemon.


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 15, 2010)

Pokemon or World of Warcraft xD


----------



## easpa (Mar 15, 2010)

Pokemon.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 15, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> Braid universe


Because a World based around Nuclear devestation is fun


----------



## Ricano (Mar 15, 2010)

Miranda said:
			
		

> The Final Fantasy universe


^


----------



## Ricano (Mar 15, 2010)

Double >:T


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 15, 2010)

Any universe where I personally get special powers... soo Final fantasy does that pretty well


----------



## Mr. L (May 10, 2010)

World of Warcraft.


----------



## Carlist Fern (May 10, 2010)

*censored.3.0* video game universes, I'd live in the Ghost in the Shell universe.


----------



## Thunder (May 10, 2010)

Mario universe, maybe Paper Mario 2, or Galaxy.

Or Animal Crossing.


----------



## Carlist Fern (May 10, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> Defiantly Pokemon.


The world you want to live in is Pok


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 10, 2010)

Hmmm. Proabably either Zelda, Animal Crossing, or Final Fantasy (because there are dozens of worlds in that universe)


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 10, 2010)

Pokemon. I doubt it'd get boring like the games do. Because, ya know, everyone will be battling and stuff.


----------



## Elliot (May 10, 2010)

Pokemon, Animal crossing, LoZ,


----------



## Colour Bandit (May 12, 2010)

Pokemon world, dunno, maybe Doctor Who (As in Doctor who: The Adventure Games).
Or Spore, constant evolution!!! But mainly Doctor Who or Pokemon.


----------

